# kleine tour de Leipzig ;)



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (30. Dez. 2009)

Hi ihr lieben,

endlich habe ich mal etwas Zeit (auf Arbeit ). Ich war ja Anfang Nov. 2009 in LE und hatte mal 30min Zeit etwas rumzufahren und schnell rauszuhüpfen. Das waren meine ersten Architekturversuche 

ich will ja nicht das die Fotoecke verwaist  somit mal ein paar Bilder:

1. Russische Kirche:

     


2. Thomas Kirche:

   

3. Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy Statue vor der Thomas Kirche, die blauen Rohre gehen quer durch die Innenstadt - da wird das ich glaub (Ab-) wasser für den Citytunnelbau durchgepumpt

 

PS, leider konnte ich die Bilder von hier aus nicht nachschärfen, ich hoffe sie gefallen trotzdem etwas.


----------



## Annett (5. Jan. 2010)

*AW: kleine tour de Leipzig *

Hallo Ralf.

Da schiebe ich doch *glatt*  "ein paar" Winterimpressionen aus Leipzig nach. Ich hoffe, das ist ok?!

Michaeliskirche 
   

Neues Rathaus
 

Bundesverwaltungsgericht
   

Kunst in der Pleiße
 

Johannapark
     

     

Altes Rathaus
 

Völkerschlachtdenkmal und Südfriedhof
       

Unterdessen ist es sehr neblig und die Temperaturen mit ca. -17°C im (Eis)Keller.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (6. Jan. 2010)

*AW: kleine tour de Leipzig *

na klaro   - tolle Bilder hast Du da gemacht


----------



## bigpit12 (6. Jan. 2010)

*AW: kleine tour de Leipzig *

hab vorgestern auch mal ein paar Bilder geknipst, möchte ich euch nicht vorenthalten, auch wenn die Qualität nicht an eure Bilder heran kommt.




Mormonenkirche....... hatte aber mehr Wert auf den schönen Schnee gelegt, die Kirche war nur mit im Blickfeld



 

 

Beide Bilder im Küchenholz


----------



## paper (6. Jan. 2010)

*AW: kleine tour de Leipzig *

Bei uns ist für Freitag Schneefall vorausgesagt, bin schon gespannt, wieviel wir bekommen?

So sah es am 04.01.10 aus!


----------

